# Giant Forest Hog



## WolfPack (Sep 25, 2009)

Who wants to make a trip with me to get some to bring back to the states so we can cross breed them to our hogs?!?    Just Kidding......Largest species of hog...WOW!!


----------



## Swampy (Sep 25, 2009)

This isn't "doctored" at all, is it? If not, that's freaking remarkable ... big pig


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Sep 25, 2009)

ugly to where was that at


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 25, 2009)

They are in South America.....the largest known species of hog.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I know New Zealand had some bigguns' but not that big.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 25, 2009)

buckbacks will be the man in that pic before its all over !!


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some others to get a feel how big they are.  Wow!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Sep 25, 2009)

They look like worthog crosses


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2009)

me and my dogs want to go


----------



## pnome (Sep 25, 2009)

Monster!


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 26, 2009)

Whats the breed called?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> They look like worthog crosses


That's what I was thinking... warthog cross or sumpin'..... ever uglier than the hogs we got around here!


----------



## olewhiskey (Sep 26, 2009)

Giant forest hog
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Giant forest hog

Conservation status
Status iucn3.1 LC.svg
Least Concern (IUCN 3.1)[1]
Scientific classification
Kingdom: 	Animalia
Phylum: 	Chordata
Class: 	Mammalia
Order: 	Artiodactyla
Family: 	Suidae
Genus: 	Hylochoerus
Thomas, 1904
Species: 	H. meinertzhageni
Binomial name
Hylochoerus meinertzhageni
Thomas, 1904

The Giant Forest Hog (Hylochoerus meinertzhageni) is the largest wild member of the pig family Suidae. It is the only member of the genus Hylochoerus. Males can reach as much as 2 metres in length and 1.1 metres high at the shoulder and have been known to weigh as much as 600 pounds (273 kg); but such claims are often exaggeration and must be scrutinized. Unlike most species of wild suid, the giant forest hog has extensive hairs on its body, though these tend to become less pronounced as the animal ages. It is mostly black in colour on the surface, though hairs nearest the skin of the animal are a deep orange colour. Its ears are large and pointy, and its tusks are much smaller than those of the warthog but bigger than that of the bushpig.

Giant forest hogs occur in the Jungles of West and Central Africa, extending also into the mountain forests of the Rwenzori Mountains and as far east as Mount Kenya and the Ethiopian Highlands. The giant forest hog is a herbivore.

Giant forest hogs are nocturnal, being mainly active for about four to eight hours a day between dusk and dawn. They live in large herds (sounders) of up to twenty animals. However, breeding pairs leave a sounder completely and do not tolerate other individuals. This means that giant forest hogs cannot be domesticated, since this requirement for large breeding territories precludes their being kept in enclosures. They are, though, much more docile than other African suids.

Though known to native peoples of tropical African forests for many millennia and subject in many of these cultures to various taboos and superstitions, giant forest hogs were not scientifically classified until 1904.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 26, 2009)

that is the ugliest critter i have ever seen


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 26, 2009)

Cross between warthog and a horse!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a giant forest hog that was killed in Ethiopia.


----------



## jkeating904 (Oct 8, 2009)

i think a great dane could catch it. haha, now i need to find a bay dog


----------

